# Need help antelope guide



## cwa1104sab (Jun 4, 2006)

Guys 
I'm looking for a guide to hunt antelope and coyotes when we tag out for a buddy and myself for next year-2008. I realize it's early but by the time we narrow it down and check references it'll be time to apply for tags. I'd like to go to Wy or Mt. I'm looking for any help from people that have been with guides or outfitters in those two states. Please email with anything you've got or post up here. Thanks

Sab


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Can't see why you'd hire a guide, there's a Jillion acres of fed grasslands/public hunting in MT/WY. One evening of spotting coyotes at dusk will let you know where to set up on them.


----------

